# timed on/off circuit



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I want to make one of those laser vortex thingees but I want it to go on for 5 seconds and go off 5 seconds, over and over. Any simple ways to do it, sans pricey controllers?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

All you need is a 555 oscillator circuit using fixed resistors to set the on/off times. It's a really easy circuit to make and the parts are cheap. If you're comfy with soldering a small perf board, I could whomp up a circuit drawing and a parts list for you. What kind of power are you controlling and at what levels?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Otaku how ya doin?

I knew someone is going to say 555! I can solder,hey I even got a Weller solder stand based on your rec.

Anyways, I can follow pics pretty well or very a simple diagram, with some notations in english! I cant remember most of the diagram symbols.

I'll give it a serious try if you'll draw it up.

Thanks Otaku!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Craig,
I would give you a circuit layout with everything labeled with component name and value - no symbols. You can get everything you need at R-S. Do you want to run the circuit on a 9 volt battery? And I'll need to know what kind of power you want to control - AC or DC, and at what current levels. I need this so I can spec the relay.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I am going to run it off dc with a wall wart or atx supply, the laser takes two AAA, so that like what 3v? (dont have a battery here to look at).


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

So you'll be using a battery pack for the laser? Cool, that's easy to deal with.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

What i meant to say is that the laser holds two AAAs so im guessing the input for the laser is 3vs, but I will use a wall wart or ATX to run the lasers and the fans.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Understood. No problem there.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Could also use a picaxe circuit - as easy to build and even more adaptable.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I am really interested in the circuit also, if you can make it easy to read. I know how to solder and I can follow pics well just cannot remember symbols and stuff like that. is it to hard to ad the power supply into the circuit? I use ac for most stuff but would like to be able to use the dc off the timer if possible.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

oh and thanks for your time and help


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Could also use a picaxe circuit - as easy to build and even more adaptable.


Agreed, the picaxe circuit is easier to make than the 555 circuit (less parts to solder). It it more adaptable because it can be programmed. If you need help with this I am more than willing to assist.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

One day I'll have to try out the picaxe. What additional hardware is needed for programming the chip?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Two resistors and a 3 pin header, a programming cable (can be made from on old serial cable), a computer, and the free software and down loadable manuals. Very very simple to get started with. look in my links section for more information. Here is a shot of the programming circuit. The three pin header plugs in where the black and blue dots are on the board.










Here is a great website to look at:

http://www.brightsparks.org.nz/MentorFTP//PICAXE-08/www_help/Index.htm


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Definitely intriguing - thanks! I've been programming in VBA (MS Excel and Access) for about 10 years - the coding should be easy stuff.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Otaku, these things are incredibly easy to use. I think I first got onto them as a result of one of hPropman's posts (thanks mate). I've bought a pile of them including 3 08M chips with 5 proto boards, 2 14Ms with the 14M project board and a big 28x kit which I have yet to find a use for.

The programming is easy (although I cribbed a random servo routine off hpropman)

I've knocked up a $10 servo controller with 5 inputs/outputs based on the 08M proto board. Had it hooked up with servos, POTs and about to try PIR trigerring and audio input as well as direct drive of some AC SSRs. You could knock up a timer with trigger input, variable start delay, variable run time and variable pause delay and then trigger output for about $12. Add an SSR and you have an adaptable trigger/timer for less than $40.

Hey Joe, have you seen the Kiwi Patch board? I'm ordering 5 of them for my next prop controller. More adaptable than the 08M proto board and sooooo easy to use - they replicate a 270 point breadboard and have onboard 7805 etc.

http://acronum.com/nz-en/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=54

Otaku, on a seperate issue, I need a routine written for an Excel sheet - do you contract?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

fritz42_male said:


> Otaku, on a seperate issue, I need a routine written for an Excel sheet - do you contract?


Not anymore, I spend all my coding time on stuff for my wife's business (Financial Analyst), but advice is always free. What is it you need to do? Drop me a PM.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Hey Joe, have you seen the Kiwi Patch board? I'm ordering 5 of them for my next prop controller. More adaptable than the 08M proto board and sooooo easy to use - they replicate a 270 point breadboard and have onboard 7805 etc.
> 
> http://acronum.com/nz-en/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=54


Cool! thanks for the heads up I will have to pick some of these up, maybe write up a how to for the group on how to make a controller with them.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Cool! thanks for the heads up I will have to pick some of these up, maybe write up a how to for the group on how to make a controller with them.


Lets collaborate on that. I'll also send you my existing 08 protoboard howto (maybe you can check it for me).

Cheers


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Not anymore, I spend all my coding time on stuff for my wife's business (Financial Analyst), but advice is always free. What is it you need to do? Drop me a PM.


Will do. What I want is a bit of code that will compress a worksheet (item list) removing all the zero quantity items (easy enough with a filter) but then transfer the remaining list into another part of another worksheet.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

That's pretty straightforward. Shouldn't be too difficult at all.


----------

